
I Left Red Hat - Alupis
https://hackernoon.com/why-i-left-red-hat-jde824ff
======
bradknowles
The actual title at the page in question is “Why I Left Red Hat”, and details
the work the author is doing to help set up the AI Infrastructure Foundation
and the Practical AI Ethics Foundation.

~~~
Alupis
Ya, HN strips the "Why" part out of titles automatically.

